# Practice partners in Calgary



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just looking for some people to jam with and have some fun. Not looking to gig or anything like that (but you never know I guess). Anybody in Calgary who is interested should post here and we can talk about times and places. Always looking for singers, drummers, bass players and other guitarists. My influences include:

Black Crowes, Aerosmith, Black Sabbath, anything blues, Neil Young, etc. 

Looking forward to some jamming on 09!

Happy holidays.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

just a suggestion, post your age. Do you want to jam with 15 year olds, or 40 year olds?
If you're old enough, there are some great bar jams in town.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Good point. I am 32. I don't really care who I jam with much, but rather that they have the same musical tastes and are not trying to get a band going to "make it", I don't have the time for that lol.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Just looking for some people to jam with and have some fun. Not looking to gig or anything like that (but you never know I guess). Anybody in Calgary who is interested should post here and we can talk about times and places. Always looking for singers, drummers, bass players and other guitarists. My influences include:
> 
> Black Crowes, Aerosmith, Black Sabbath, anything blues, Neil Young, etc.
> 
> ...


i'd be up for it. i'm in the "33 with a busy job and two small kids" boat. crowes, neil young, pearl jam etc. i'm just a rhythm guitarist though. i have a bass but no bass rig.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Cool - so exhausted is on the "list" and another guy 23cicero is interested too. Lets see if any more people are interested and then we can pick a day in january to get together and make some cray noises.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

sounds good. i'll keep my eye on the thread or just pm or whatever.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

when you get your basic group together, just a suggestion, run an ad in the community paper to find whoever you're missing, say a drummer.

There are lots of old rockers around that would love to jam, play in a 'fun' band, etc. who don't want the commitment of a working band.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Dwagar. 

As well, anybody in Calgary who wants to get together, we should just do that some time. We can even make it like a little gearfest where people can bring different guitars, amps and effects and we can all try them out. That would definitely be fun.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Is beer involved? I might come out:smile:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am sure that some beer could be involved.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

pickslide said:


> I am sure that some beer could be involved.


You might end up wishing you hadn't told him that... :smile:


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i could bring some of the amps i've built (vibrochamp, 5F2A, 5E3, 18w) if it turned into that sort of thing. always interesting to hear how they sound through other fingers.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I would be interested in doing this too, that would be awesome. However, I just started playing 5 months ago. I am sure I can learn a lot from all of you evilGuitar:

Oh yeah, I am a good beer drinking partner too :wave:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I live in Calgary, and do not play very well, but I would love to meet other players...and get to play exhausted's amps!!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

This is very cool guys. After the holidays lets see how many people want to get together for a little gear fest and from there we can always set up some future jamming. Maybe we can look into renting a community hall or something at a very minimal cost per person. I don't mind setting something like that up if we have enough people. I will post more in January. 

Happy holidays to everybody.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If we can come up with some idea of time frame, I can always check to see if I can get Triwood's pub for this, and see if I can con, er, convince my band to come out as the backup band if you want.

As long as we aren't in conflict with other functions there, and you have to buy your beer from the community (but it's pretty cheap), they don't charge us for the pub. It's not a very big room, maxes out about 60, we've had 80 or 90 in there but it's crowded. Especially if we're setting up an extra line of amps.

But, if we're going to do this, come with song ideas and chord charts. There's nothing more boring than 3 or 4 hours of '12 bar in A'.

PS if we have a lot of friends that want to come out, I'll have to talk to them about the main hall. Getting a date in there is a lot harder, but it's possible. It maxes out at about 450 I think. 200 or so is comfortable.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmm. Since I just started I am not too sure about the Pub thing. I wish I could say no problem, but I wouldn't know what to do LOL... 

I just want to be the little brother and learn from someone and hang out for now Hehe. Let's discuss this after the holidays and see what we come up with!


I am starting Guitar lessons January 11, so I can teach some of the new stuff I learn to the beginners too....

Cheers

Merry Christmas!

BTW! Guys... I am 36 years old... so you know!


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I thought I would resurrect this thread and see if some of you guys are still interested in getting together.

Thanks!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, Groovious, I am 62! 

I would be interested.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

That is great rhh7. Let's see how many other responses we get and then, we can go from there. pickslide? :smile:


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

still interested. could be fun.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm in..Have to be a weekend thing and a bit of beer


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr. David Severson said:


> I'm in..Have to be a weekend thing and a bit of beer



Hi David,

Since you already play in a band, Looks like I could learn a lot from you ..


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I was just thinking about getting this back up. I am certainly up for setting something up. When I originally posted this I thought there would be a couple of people interested, but there are obviously several more than that. If we could get a place that would let us set up some amps and make some noise we could even do some sort of Calgary gearfest. People can bring an amp or guitar or pedals and we can list who is bringing what and try out a bunch of different gear. 

Anybody have a place where we could do this? Who is interested?


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

We can start looking at ads and hopefully we can find a space to make some noise kkjuw. Hopefully we can find something central (Downtown? or close to downtown) so some of us don't have to drive across the city :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yup, downtown would be fine. Once we get a place and some people we can make a list so that we know who is bringing what and that way not eveybody has to bring a cab or heavy combo or whatever. I will start a new thread about a calgary gearfest and lets see what happens. At this thing I am sure we could find people to jam with in the future.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Yup, downtown would be fine. Once we get a place and some people we can make a list so that we know who is bringing what and that way not eveybody has to bring a cab or heavy combo or whatever. I will start a new thread about a calgary gearfest and lets see what happens. At this thing I am sure we could find people to jam with in the future.


Someone at my work has, or at least used to have, a rental studio/practice space... I'll see if he's still here and find out rates (people are disappearing daily). 

Is Slaughterhouse still around? It's pretty central. As long as everyone pitches in a few bucks it can work out pretty cheap. :rockon2:


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Someone at my work has, or at least used to have, a rental studio/practice space... I'll see if he's still here and find out rates (people are disappearing daily).
> 
> Is Slaughterhouse still around? It's pretty central. As long as everyone pitches in a few bucks it can work out pretty cheap. :rockon2:


http://www.shscalgary.com/
still around looks like.


are you thinking of sound loft (re: the first one you mentioned)?
http://www.freewebs.com/soundloftrehearsalstudios/

do we work for the same company? just coincidental since the the guy that runs soundloft used to work for us and got let go in our current, massive, hemmoraging of staff.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

exhausted said:


> are you thinking of sound loft (re: the first one you mentioned)?
> http://www.freewebs.com/soundloftrehearsalstudios/
> 
> do we work for the same company? just coincidental since the the guy that runs soundloft used to work for us and got let go in our current, massive, hemmoraging of staff.


That might be the place. Could be we work at the same place... is there a horse in the logo? :smile:

Pete


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> That might be the place. Could be we work at the same place... is there a horse in the logo? :smile:
> 
> Pete


nope. three letters and a french name. haha. but we're in the same sinking boat anyway.

maybe he wasn't downsized from us then. maybe he'd left. i just assumed since getting laid off is the style right now and it's hard to tell one farewell email from another.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

exhausted said:


> nope. three letters and a french name. haha. but we're in the same sinking boat anyway.
> 
> maybe he wasn't downsized from us then. maybe he'd left. i just assumed since getting laid off is the style right now and it's hard to tell one farewell email from another.


Probably the same guy (a piper I think), he used to be on one of my projects a few years ago then I moved on so I don't know where he ended up.

And yeah, we're all in the same boat aren't we. 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Exhausted - if you could check with the guy you know that would be cool. I see on the website it costs about $17/person for a 3 hour session. I think there would be more people than that. The other one is $18/hr. 

Anybody else out there know of a place like a bar where we could set up a few amps and such? That way the beer issue would be taken care of as well.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

pickslide said:


> \Anybody else out there know of a place like a bar where we could set up a few amps and such? That way the beer issue would be taken care of as well.


i think you're right. a bar or a hall is going to be better for what you're envisioning. a rehearsal studio room is going to be too small for the number of people it appears are interested, let alone the gear.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I might be able to snag Triwood Pub for Friday, March 6th, I'll find out for sure in the next couple of days.
But, I need to know how many guys would really show up.
I can probably get the room for free if they sell us the beer. We'd have to have enough people to make it worth their while to send in a bartender though.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey There,

I'm new to the Forums here. Live in Calgary (south end). Been a "practicing" guitarist for a loooooong time, but never participated in a Jam and would like to get started somewhere. Never really taken many formal lessons, just learn by ear or what I read in guitar mags or on the web.

Groovious told me about this thread and I'm intested in joining in.

My tastes are all over the map (not a big country fan though). You can see the equipment I have in my signature. Just got the Jackson last month it is sooooo sweeet!

Cheers!


----------



## geekthegreek (Aug 23, 2008)

So did this thing happen, or is it ongoing? I would be interested in a jam/gearfest thing at a bar. I'm 33, mostly playing acoustic and mandolin the past few years, but just picked up an Ibanez artcore to get myself back into the electric side of things. 

Tastes all over the map, although I've been more into folk/bluegrass/bluesy/alt-rock/rockabilly stuff recently. Quite keen to meet more musicians, and have aspirations towards getting a group together at some point. 
-Dan


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Dan, you're in luck. It's this Friday mate. The gist of this Calgary/jam/gearfest thread has been moved to the _concert and events forum_. Check there for all the info and directions etc...


----------

